# Ir de compras / hacer la compra



## anacalsa

Buenas, 
¿Cómo se diría coloquialmente en francés hacer la compra (alimentos, prensa ...) e ir de compras (ropa, complementos ...)?
Para el primer caso ¿podría ser: "faire les courses"? Para el segundo quizá "faire les boutiques"???? No lo tengo claro. ¿Existen mas expresiones coloquiales para uno y otro caso? 
Un millón de gracias.


----------



## Fleur Delacour

Si, esto es la diferencia entre las dos expresiones. Para "ir de compra" , puedes tambien decir "faire du shopping". Si vas a las tiendas solo para mirar la ropa, pero sin verdadera intencion de comprar algo, puedes decir "faire du lèche vitrines".
Excuse mon espagnol.


----------



## Kerigma

d'accord. Faire les courses (au supermarché) et faire des emplettes (mieux que shopping qui est anglais). Faire du lèche-vitrine = faire les boutiques : tu regardes sans acheter necessairement (ce qui nous plait!)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,





Kerigma said:


> (mieux que shopping qui est anglais).


Anglais mais dans le dictionnaire : shopping.
También puede emplear _achats _o si la frase lo permite: _courir les magasins_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Kerigma

d'accord pour courrir les magasins!
J'ignore si "shopping" est dans le dictionnaire, mais pafois il n'est pas un outil de référence.


----------



## BB7

Bonjour,

¿Y cuando uno va de compras cuando hace turismo?

Faire du shopping / faire les courses / acheter des souvenirs 

Merci!


----------



## DearPrudence

BB7 said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> ¿Y cuando uno va de compras cuando hace turismo?
> 
> Faire du shopping / faire les courses / acheter des souvenirs
> 
> Merci!


Hola 

Diría yo:
*acheter des souvenirs *


----------



## lina.solano

Bon jour, quelle est la difference entre faires les courses et faire des achats?? merci


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Para mí, la diferencia radica en el tipo de compras que se hace.

Si dices "faire des courses", es que te vas a hacer más bien las compras de comida, normales, habituales, de cada día o semana.

"Faire des achats" puede ser comprar alimentos, pero también ropa, o libros, o lo que sea. Son compras en el sentido más amplio de la palabra.

Espera más opiniones, por fa.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## lina.solano

merci beaucoup


----------



## sevillista

Comment dit-on "ir de compras" (des chaussures, des vetêments, des bijoux) en français?

- faire des achats?
- faire les boutiques?
- faire du shopping?
- Tous les trois?

Est-ce qu´il y a une autre expression pour "hacer la compra" (de la nourriture au supermarché, au hypermarché, à l´épicerie, etc)?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- hacer la compra => faire les courses

Para _ir de compras_ mira este hilo.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## sevillista

Cintia&Martine said:


> Para _ir de compras_ mira este hilo.



Merci beaucoup.

Alors seulement faire du shopping et magasiner au Canada? *Faire des achats* et *faire les boutiques* ne sont pas correctes? Personne ne connaît ces expressions?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Sí claro se puede decir je vais faire des achats / je fais / j'ai fait o je vais faire/ je fais / j'ai fait les boutiques y se entendería pero no es nada corriente ni sale "naturalmente" cuando se trata de _ir de compras_.

Para les _boutiques_ se supone que se trata de locales comerciales pequeños (siempre) de lujo o especializados. Hablar de_ faire les boutique_ supondría ir a un barrio donde solo hay este tipo de locales pero abarcan tanto la alimentación, la decoración, el hogar... como la ropa cuando en español se supone que se va a comprar ropa o complementos de moda. Las dos expresiones pues no pueden ser del todo calcadas.

Por lo menos es así como lo veo pero espera otras respuestas.


----------



## Philippides

Vision d'un français
"aller faire les courses" : aller au supermarché, à la superette d'à côté pour acheter de la nourriture, des objets de la vie quotidienne. L'article défini indique selon moi que ce sont les achats que l'on fait habituellement.
"aller faire du shopping" : aller dans des boutiques de mode, d'accessoire.
"aller faire des courses" : c'est le plus général. Cela peut dans des boutiques de mode, acheter un cadeau, aller dans un magasin de bricolage, de meubles, ou n'importe quoi.


----------



## sevillista

Alors je vais éliminer "faire des achats" et "faire les boutiques" de mes notes parce qu´elles ne sont pas d´expressions habituelles.

Merci à tous.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

No las elimines del todo. En algunos contextos sí te podrán hacer falta.

Las dos expresiones sí te pueden valer en algún momento.
- Tu étais où ce matin que j'ai trouvé porte close ?
- Je suis allée faire quelques achats

 - Comme j'avais deux heures d'attente avant ma correspondance j'ai fait les boutiques de l'aéroport.

 Pero, para mí, no coinciden exactamente a _ir de compras_ que se suele entender como una "expedición"   sin meta precisa: se entra y se sale de varias tiendas y se compra solo si se da con el artículo que hará tilt. Y bien puede que se vuelva a casa sin nada.
_Faire les boutiques_ en el ejemplo que te di también tiene el mismo significado pero _boutique_ corresponde a la definición que ya te di : tiendas de lujo (alcohol, souvenirs, regalos, ropa y complementos...) concentradas en un sitio circunscrito.

_Faire quelques / des achats_ en el ejemplo que te di son compras normalmente necesarias (hogar, material escolar... incluso ropa) compras que cuando se sale de casa se sabe de antemano cuáles van a ser. Una meta muy precisa.


----------



## Philippides

De acuerdo con Cintia y Martine: no las elimines de todo.
"Faire les boutiques" y "faire du shopping" se pueden usar el un o como el otro, en el mismo sentido (puede ser en efecto que vuelvas sin nada, pero otros volverán con un montón de cosas que no necesitaban pero qué son imprescindibles)

"Faire des achats" es casi igual a "faire des courses". Quizás el primero es mas sostenido? Creo que yo no lo digo pero si lo podría escribir.


----------

